# Zappa teaches Zappa



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I heard him as guest on the GuitarWank podcast, and he was terrific. Sad to hear him talk about how his siblings have gone to the courts to prevent him from making money from the name Zappa. Takes dysfunctional family to a whole new level.


----------

